# I may be losing one of my Teribilis, advice please? -- UPDATE



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Wanted to give an update concerning this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ay-losing-one-my-teribilis-advice-please.html

It has been a little over two weeks now and the wound is getting a lot smaller and you can see new growth of skin. I have been treating the frog with Floxal ointment at the advice of the vet after a swab. The frog has one more week left of treatment. 

Since treatment began swelling has gone down and the frog has put back on weight, looks brighter and most importantly is eating again.

The pic here shows the foot as it is tonight after putting on the ointment, hence the shiny bubble look to the wound. (the wound is on his wrist, which does not help it look any less swollen).

If you would like to see a bigger version of the pic you can see it here, http://hexentanz.deviantart.com/art/After-treatment-116998624


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great to hear Maureen!!! keep us updated on a full recovery


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

After a long recovery I was able to reunite the little guy with his tank mates finally. While parts of the skin returned to normal coloring the rest of the skin grew over as scar tissue and is now semi hard, so all wood had to be removed from the tank as well as anything he could possibly open the skin on. Weekly foot checks will need to be done too as a result of how his foot healed. So far he is doing really well and there has been zero fights between the 3 frogs.


Attached is a picture of him with his friends (he is featured on the left).


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

its great to hear the your teribilis has made a great recovery. I hope he continues to get better and become 100% recovered....


----------

